# Kaserne Krampnitz - Feb 2012 (Very Image Intensive)



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2012)

The Krampnitz barracks were built betweem 1937 and 1939 for the army riding and driving school. . The architect Robert Kish was responsible for the design. The sprawling complex consists of exposed brick buildings and an imposiing entrance tower on the north side. Behind the tower on the mountain, sits the officers' mess. 











Amongst the other buildings there is a staff dormitory building with an attached officer and a cadet's block. In addition to these the crew quarters , stables for the horses, garages and a number of technical facilities were also located on site. A small housing estate for officers and married couples with semi-detached houses was located on the South side of the barracks giving a very village feel to them.






Until 1937 the cavalry school was located in Hanoverit had been there since 1872 and been responsible for the equestrian training of the army but it was now too small, Army High Command made the decision to relocate it Krampnitz.






The barracks were not fully completed until 1939 and at that time, Krampnitz was still used for the training of cavalry and motorized troops, later it was also responsible for the armoured cavalry. In 1941 the name was changed to "School of fast troops", in 1943 there was a second name change to "Panzer troops Krampnitz School II".






In the last months of the war, the tank school was used for preparation of the motorized units for combat missions over Berlin. However by 26th April 1945 the barracks was completely vacated by soldiers. On 27th April Krampnitz was occupied by the Russain Red Army and would remain so until 1992.
Since the withdrawal of former Soviet army in 1992, the buildings have stood empty. Recently some parts have been used for film sets and television productions. Enemy at the Gates was filmed in part here because parts were seen as a perfect replica of Red Square in Moscow.
In 2006, the barracks served as the backdrop for the film "Mein Fuhrer" with Helge Schneider in the title role. 











































































































































































Major thanks to TeeJF & Tonto for help on what transport links to use on this one...thanks too to Noboy for joining.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2012)

That whole place is epic. 
Graffiti is a bit better than North Weald too! 
Lush pics! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bud I have 161 shots from KK it was awesome and there are so many buildings to do still...I may pop back to cover a couple of the smaller sections..


----------



## mookster (Feb 6, 2012)

win on a stick.


----------



## Nobody. (Feb 6, 2012)

was you saying that Nobody was there?


----------



## theartist (Feb 6, 2012)

really good graffiti.......class


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nah someone was there lol


----------



## KingRat (Feb 6, 2012)

Cracking pics dude, I love it there 
Shame about all the graff though, f'kn horrible


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2012)

I know a major shame..although at least a small amount is good stuff, the faces are very good.


----------



## KingRat (Feb 6, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> I know a major shame..although at least a small amount is good stuff, the faces are very good.



Sadly I'm from a generation that was taught to use our crayons on paper, not walls etc, I can't appreciate it. I'm also going to assume their parents encouraged them to colour at the table when in restaurants rather than sitting quitely and waiting for their food. It's vandalism in my book, end of.


----------



## Nobody. (Feb 7, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Shame about all the graff though, f'kn horrible



I think level of graffiti is nothing compared to Berlins more central area's for exsample the Kinderkrankenhaus which has been trashed and robbed of nearly all it metal even the wiring is has been ripped from the walls with tagged graffiti all over it 
Where as Krampnitz there is very little of the tagging graffiti but some really well done pieces that I think where done by bored set makers hanging around with the film crews


----------



## lilli (Feb 7, 2012)

Nobody. said:


> I think level of graffiti is nothing compared to Berlins more central area's for exsample the Kinderkrankenhaus which has been trashed and robbed of nearly all it metal even the wiring is has been ripped from the walls with tagged graffiti all over it



And that would be why we never went there!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one. It's a lovely place. I like the old pix too, great stuff finding those. There's one piece of graf you shot which is defo common to one artist we saw around Berlin inseveral places, he's done stuff at Grabowsee and Beelitz for defo.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 10, 2012)

This is very high on my hit list - thank you for sharing !


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Had a second mooch here before heading home there is far more to this place than the Adler, Kasino and Theatre...sure they are some of the best spots but the gym, building of arches and even a cherno style block of flats are worth taking in. here are a few from my second visit..









































And just as we gave up hope of finding the gym tada!!!!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 28, 2012)

What an awesome place! Crackin shots cheers!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 28, 2012)

Which building had the false roof fall in it then?


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 28, 2012)

In the boring Russian bit...see the cherbystyle blocks of flats on Gmaps its the flat roofed square building near them


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

Ahhhh OK. Didn't go looking in much of the Russian stuff when we were there because we were hell bent on finding the adler at the time. Then when we went back we only went directly to the adler then came back again for an early bath. Pity, would have liked to see that. Is it all plastic stuff or did they hoyk some real roof material in to create the image?


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am not too sure what it was made of either plaster or possibly even Asbestos


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 29, 2012)

Oohh, this place looks real nice
Great shots too


----------



## Flexible (Feb 29, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Sadly I'm from a generation that was taught to use our crayons on paper, not walls etc, I can't appreciate it. I'm also going to assume their parents encouraged them to colour at the table when in restaurants rather than sitting quitely and waiting for their food. It's vandalism in my book, end of.



Agreed 110%. And yes, I AM a grumpy, boring old fart. I also found it slightly disturbing. 

Awesome explore mate, beautifully captured.


----------



## lilli (Feb 29, 2012)

Krampnitz had 2 gyms!?

We found a different one back in July ... I think?


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Was this towards the back end parade ground end as it were...?


----------



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

What an amazing place and great captures!

Not a fan of graffiti normally but the faces are creepy/nice in a way, not the normal in your face tagging pish.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 1, 2012)

very nice guys


----------



## lilli (Mar 1, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Was this towards the back end parade ground end as it were...?



I think it was quite a way from the parade ground, closer to the arched building.


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, great pics, need to visit now!


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Tank hoping to go back with a few peeps to celebrate my 40th later this year so stay in touch bud


----------

